# Mixed American/English GR in conformation



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

How about a picture?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

A golden retriever is a golden retriever. There is no such thing as a "white" golden retriever. Do you have a conformation picture? What is her pedigree?

ETA: Welcome to the forum! :wavey:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I just watched a great lady and nice acquaintance take back to back Majors at e Colorado Specialties with two boys that are 50% of more European lines. Yes, it can be done. We even have had an Australian and Spanish import who were both very light gold finish a championship. 

In reality the difference between American style and European style is sooooo much more than color. The use of the word white is kind of a hot point issue as it is how greeder profiteers sale "rare" puppies for a lot of money with out doing the standard health tests or competing with their dogs.

At the bottom is a great example who is a dog in the UK. Champion Catcombe Corblimey Junior Warrant. 10 Challenge Certificates and 7 Reserve C.C.’s, 6 Best of Breeds, 
Gundog Working Certificate, CRUFTS 2007 Dog Challenge Certificate, CRUFTS 2008 Best of Breed. He is a lovely boy and a great example of European style. He also happens to be a lovely gold color. Regardless of color, if you saw him in silhouette, he is easily recognizable as a Golden and as European style.

Now, when it comes to competing with a more European style golden, they as any other style need to be a great representative of the breed. It also seems that they do better in certain regions of the country and under breeder judges.

My suggestion would be to get your breeder to evaluate and also a handler to evaluate. You will need to ask for honesty and be prepared to hear what they have to say.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Sydney is a European style golden who has done very well in the AKC breed ring. He is a GCH I believe. 
BRANDEGOLD GOLDEN RETRIEVERS | SYDNEY


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> Sydney is a European style golden who has done very well in the AKC breed ring. He is a GCH I believe.
> BRANDEGOLD GOLDEN RETRIEVERS | SYDNEY


Yes, this is the Australian boy I was thinking of. Rumor has it he did really well at the Golden Retriever Club of Canada's National specialty. I sadly can not find the results anywhere to confirm though.

He also seems to do best under breeder judges.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

rthburke,
If you are interested in showing your girl, you will need to have full registration in AKC and your dog cannot be spayed. Do you have full registration or limited? If you want to proceed on showing, you will need to decide whether you want to show your dog yourself or hire a pro. Visit some local dog shows to see how dogs are shown. Join your local dog club they will be able to help you at the local level. Your breeder should also be able to help you. Was your dog sold to you as a show prospect?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Coloring is only one of the things you need to be asking about. There's lots of other things somebody would be looking at if evaluating your dog. 

You do want to have her evaluated by somebody who shows and has a good eye as far as picking out faults and being able to explain to you what you may be facing. 

I have a very typey golden whose basic pedigree (meaning the standard 3 generations) has a handful of dogs behind him who are in the show dog hall of fame and so on.... but I still had him evaluated by his breeders (two are AKC judges and the other has been in the business for a lifetime) as well as a number of friends who show in conformation. 

My opinion is conformation... if you want to do well.... is not something you just jump into without knowing what you have in your dog, knowing how groom him, and knowing how to handle him. 

Your dogs should be trained and well socialized. Training for conformation is having a dog be able to gait on a loose lead and stack up (you hand stacking or the dog knowing how to place his feet when you stop). The dog also needs to stand very still and hold a stack while a judge examines him. 

We had a show this past Saturday where even in just UKC, we had a judge spend a good minute just going over my dog and measuring him against the standard. My dog had to hold still the whole time.

Should mention... the judges who liked my dog the best and gave him wins over others.... I swear it came down to what they saw in the exam with my dog resting his head in their hands and giving a happy sigh and tail wag for them. 

Conformation is fun and addictive once you get into it, but wouldn't want anyone to think it's easy or inexpensive.  

Grooming alone - as in acquiring your needed supplies.... expect to have spent close to $1000 before you are done. 

Dryers will run you about $400. Table = $150-200. You need to have a set of quality shears (thinning, straight, curved) and that will be about $400. Other supplies are needed as well - shampoos, conditioning treatments, stripping knives, etc... 

If your golden has a coat like many English line goldens do (thick and wavy) - you absolutely need a good dryer.

And overall - having connections in the local show community (other golden people) - will help you the most. Every golden newbie I've talked to here in "real life" as far as at shows (we all sit together and nervous gab at each other) - we all have mentors helping us with grooming.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Have you done a CCA with your girl? That may be a really good place to start. You will have 3 different judges go over your girl's conformation with you, something that is invaluable.


----------

